# National Knife Day



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Happy National Knife Day!

Here is my 70 second video tribute / knife porn! :joyous:






Will be dedicating tonight's Monday Live Google hangout to Knife Day ! Check my youtube page to listen in.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mucho appreciato! I got a thing for knives myself. Thanks for the look.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

We had a really good National knife day chat tonight. Lots of good information if you watch the entire show. Starts out slow and gets better when Huck from Ghosttown Custom Knives showed up. Huck's father was a knife maker and passed the craft on down to Huck.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> We had a really good National knife day chat tonight. Lots of good information if you watch the entire show. Starts out slow and gets better when Huck from Ghosttown Custom Knives showed up. Huck's father was a knife maker and passed the craft on down to Huck.


Been meaning to catch one of your shows. I'll check out the vid and try to catch a live show soon!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

But this is what is wrong whit the world today. Knifes in themselfs are not the thing to embrace and think is cool, it it what we do with them. Unfortunatly that is more and more "nothing" 

Back in the days, almost everyone knew how to use a knife, and it is primarly not for fighting, its for woodcarving and dealing with food of diffrent kinds.

here is an old swedish man, born in 1928 showing what he do with a knife. Things like that are to be appriciated, not pimped unpractical knifes. And I might add, few younger (me included) can do things like this anymore, depressing as it is.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Or this american, that is a man that should be appriciated on "knifes day", he has some skills and he try to teach them, that I can respect


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> pimped unpractical knifes.


 ::saber::

Pimping knives? Maybe. Just a fun knife video. If anything I thought I was pimping the Spyderco triangle sharpmaker system. Unpractical? There is a meat/fish market knife in that small collection, a skinner, and a self defense knife is very necessary, especially if you live in a state that refuses to issue carry permits for firearms. I am not a woodcarver, and that is not the only "valid" purpose knives are used for.
If you watched last night's chat, there is a lot of good information on knife sharpening, various blade profile designs, steel types. Good way to increase overall knife knowledge. *Americans aren't stuck in some weird Scandanavian Swedish Socialist Paradigm where woodcarving is the only valid use for a knife.* :beat1:


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> ::saber::
> 
> . *Americans aren't stuck in some weird Scandanavian Swedish Socialist Paradigm where woodcarving is the only valid use for a knife.* :beat1:


there is no such paradigm. but a knife is a tool that can be used in diffrent ways, you celebrate and adores the tool, and you are not alone in this. But were is the skill? the know-how, the talent and the craftmanship? It is mostly gone, lost. So whats left is celebrating the knife it self, thinking they are cool - but never used for anything. pathetic.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Sharpening knives is not as easy as it looks. It is a skill acquired over years. There are a few things you need to know that are not obvious. A dull knife ain't good for nothing. I use my sharp cooking type knives each and every day! Plus I do sharpen knives for $. Making $ is practical, last time I checked!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

This takes skill AND it looks fun! You got problem with it?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> This takes skill AND it looks fun! You got problem with it?


skill? lol yeah, sure... takes a lot of skill for that 

And you can do that with a stick, or your hand or anything. this is just ridiculus.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

I never liked the Muppet show's Swedish chef.
That Zakasushi blade was not easy to craft and a "stick" won't slice perfectly through multiple beercans. Neither will crap swords.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> I never liked the Muppet show's Swedish chef.
> That Zakasushi blade was not easy to craft and a "stick" won't slice perfectly through multiple beercans. Neither will crap swords.


well neither did I, nor did he speak swedish.

there is no impressive skill in slicing through beercans, nor is it any point in doing so. Still, at least the guy in the clip is doing something (but it looked more like a short sword than a knife): That is something, better then adoring knifes that never get used.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

You are just anti-fun. Is everyone from Sweden as dumb as you?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> You are just anti-fun. Is everyone from Sweden as dumb as you?


No, there is this one guy in a small town named "Gävle" that is a funny guy, and then there is another one in Göteborg but he is kind of depressed at the moment, but usually he is a great fun guy!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Swedishsocialist added to ignore list for being a douchebag


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> there is no such paradigm. but a knife is a tool that can be used in diffrent ways, you celebrate and adores the tool, and you are not alone in this. But were is the skill? the know-how, the talent and the craftmanship? It is mostly gone, lost. So whats left is celebrating the knife it self, thinking they are cool - but never used for anything. pathetic.


I agree. I enjoy knives, and use them for what they are - tools. There are several American companies I have bought from by on-line ordering.
Once you buy from them, every few weeks a catalog comes in the mail. And since I provide my email address for confirmation of my order and notice of shipping, I also get "special offers" several times a week to my in-box.
And it is exactly what you say - the majority are useless "tactical" or "bowie knife" junk.

At this moment I am at work, in a large building material warehouse. In one front pocket is a small jack knife. In the other front pocket is a cheap Chinese locking folder with a half serrated blade. Both see duty throughout my day. Why cheap Chinese? If I damage or break it there is no great loss.
On my belt is one I hope to NOT use. An older Schrade Uncle Henry Bear Paw folding hunting knife - a good one, when they were still made in America. It is kept razor sharp and is my self defense weapon. Never used for regular tasks that may dull the blade. It is always sharp and ready.

At home, we have a small farm. I always carry at least a pocket knife and a fixed blade belt knife. Sometimes I have others with me.
When I go into town, I ALWAYS wear a fixed blade sheath knife on my belt. In this day and age one never knows when evil will strike, and I may need that knife as a back up to my pistol. Which is in my pocket out of sight.

For the record, I have never played games with blades, such as chopping beer cans.:joyous:


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I agree. I enjoy knives, and use them for what they are - tools. There are several American companies I have bought from by on-line ordering.
> Once you buy from them, every few weeks a catalog comes in the mail. And since I provide my email address for confirmation of my order and notice of shipping, I also get "special offers" several times a week to my in-box.
> And it is exactly what you say - the majority are useless "tactical" or "bowie knife" junk.
> 
> ...


I only use a knife if im out in the green (forest & such), sometimes I have needed a pocket knife (the type you folds), but there is one thing around here that have gotten worse, when I was a child, around 8 - 10 years I often had a knife with me while out playing in the forest, and many others had it to.

Nowdays in Sweden, many see it as a problem if kids have knifes while playing, and one might get a visit from our social services if it happens. I do think that kids should be allowed to have knifes to be able to make "cabins" and such, it was great fun back in the days


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I only use a knife if im out in the green (forest & such), sometimes I have needed a pocket knife (the type you folds), but there is one thing around here that have gotten worse, when I was a child, around 8 - 10 years I often had a knife with me while out playing in the forest, and many others had it to.
> 
> Nowdays in Sweden, many see it as a problem if kids have knifes while playing, and one might get a visit from our social services if it happens. I do think that kids should be allowed to have knifes to be able to make "cabins" and such, it was great fun back in the days


Teenage school boys always had pocket knives. Even at school. I'm 67 years old, and when I was growing up most men and boys had a pocket knife. Not like today.
Heck, my Dad taught me to shoot a rifle when I was 5 or 6. For my 10th birthday he gave me a rifle for my very own.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Teenage school boys always had pocket knives. Even at school. I'm 67 years old, and when I was growing up most men and boys had a pocket knife. Not like today.
> Heck, my Dad taught me to shoot a rifle when I was 5 or 6. For my 10th birthday he gave me a rifle for my very own.


People were less scared back in the days. Im 44 now and at the age of 10 I had a "airgun", a rifle that fired small bullets by compressed air, you pumped it between each shot, dont know what that type is called in english, but a direct translation would be airgun. I had great fun with that


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> People were less scared back in the days. Im 44 now and at the age of 10 I had a "airgun", a rifle that fired small bullets by compressed air, you pumped it between each shot, dont know what that type is called in english, but a direct translation would be airgun. I had great fun with that


Yes, that is the correct term. Also called a pellet rifle, if it fired lead pellets; or BB gun if it fired round steel balls (BB's).
I have both a pump-up pellet rifle from the 1950's, and a modern spring action pellet rifle that is very powerful. Powerful enough to hunt small game, such as squirrel.


----------

